# Diodo tuner



## cesarSM (Nov 20, 2006)

HI necesito un circuito o  proyecto en el cual se use diodo tuner, pude ser cualkeir cosa claro q los componentes  se puedan conseguir... por favor... mandenme los diseños si pueden con su placa impresa...pes.gracias bye,,,,


----------



## Apollo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola cesarSM:

Que tiene que ver un diodo Tuner con un circuito de AUDIO?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2006)

Quizas un amplificador mal blindado que sintonice una radio   
Diodo _tuner_      no sera _TUNEL_ o en su defecto un _Varicap_
Confirma...
Saludos


----------



## cesarSM (Nov 21, 2006)

bueno pero nesceito los diseños de cualkeri circuito q use un tunel...porfa si tienes pasamelo gracias


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 22, 2006)

El diodo tunel se utiliza en microondas, como amplificador y también como oscilador. Los circuitos en microondas son guias de onda y cavidades de dimensiones muy exactas y su construcción es muy diferente de los circuitos clásicos de bajas frecuencias. Solo llevan una fuente de polarización para llevar al diodo a la zona de resistencia negativa.
Te dejo una página donde hay unos esquemas de amplificador y oscilador con diodo tunel.

Saludos

http://www.tpub.com/neets/book11/45j.htm


----------

